

Is AOL buying Techcrunch? - mg1313
http://www.quora.com/TechCrunch/Is-AOL-acquiring-TechCrunch-How-much-are-they-paying-for-it

======
mg1313
Summary of Om Malik story from September 27: * AOL is on the verge of
acquiring TechCrunch. * The deal is at a sensitive stage and might fall apart
yet, but I don’t think so. * Sources familiar with both entities says that the
announcement is likely to come onstage at Disrupt, TechCrunch’s flagship
conference currently underway in San Francisco. * AOL CEO Tim Armstrong is
likely to make an appearance at the conference, and perhaps that’s when the
announcement is likely to be made. * AOL in the past had acquired Weblogs
Inc., the blogging company behind popular sites such as Engadget. Those blogs
have helped AOL compensate for steep loss of traffic. The service has been in
the market to buy a technology blog, and is rumored to have been linked with
other technology blogs.

------
mg1313
The link to Om Malik's post: <http://gigaom.com/2010/09/27/aol-close-to-
buying-techcrunch/>

